# Interesting Situation, Need advice.



## Hockey22 (1 Aug 2016)

I tried getting answers and I can't seem to get any help so far. 

Background: In January 2015 I suffered a life altering concussion. Since this concussion I have developed post concussion syndrome, with depression, anxiety, insomnia, and tinnitus being the main issues. 
- I am currently on a TCat up for review October, my doc has agreed to review it a bit earlier to help.
- I have applied through VAC for my concussion and all the other symptoms.
- I cannot perform my duties in battalion anymore, I have not worked since march 2016.
- I am waiting for a response on JPSU.
- My TOS expires March 7, 2017.

My questions are kind of complex:
1) Due to my medical conditions with mental health, it is hard to do just about anything nowadays, where I am currently posted I have no family at all (my ex left me after my anger problems arose after the concussion). Can I somehow get sent to my hometown where my family is, to make my recovery a bit easier?

2) Since my concussion I've had a lot of issues with impulsiveness (not thinking, just doing) that has set me up in a shit snare financially. What is there to help with my debt problems?

3) I am all about the medical release process, it seems like it actually cares for us. However, I need to get back to my hometown, being here is absolutely destroying me one day at a time. Is there anything to speed the process up or to get me to my hometown. (There is an IPSC in my hometown).

4) Am I actually entitled to anything..?


I am new to the speaking out about my problems thing, I've sat down and shut up since I joined in April 09. I didn't admit to having any problems until it was too late and my whole life was literally in shambles. I'm just trying to get released at this point so I can move on with my life as it is very clear I will not meet UofS.

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Aug 2016)

1) Compassionate posting might be possible, but if you're seeing specialists they may not want to hand you over.

2) See SISIP, they have financial advisors available for about $5 a month and that includes a tax return at the end of the year. They can link you in to services and assistance to get back on track.

3) Chain of command issue, need to have them work on it with your career manager.

4) WRT what?


----------



## Hockey22 (1 Aug 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 1) Compassionate posting might be possible, but if you're seeing specialists they may not want to hand you over.
> 
> 2) See SISIP, they have financial advisors available for about $5 a month and that includes a tax return at the end of the year. They can link you in to services and assistance to get back on track.
> 
> ...



1- So far the compassionate posting situation seems to be a deadend because they expect me to return to duty or some shit.
2- I will go speak to them asap, wasn't sure if I was entitled to that or not.
4- With VAC, I was hit playing hockey thats where the concussion came from. It was during our brigade tournament. I know it isn't combat or training related so I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Aug 2016)

Approved unit sports means you can file a claim with VAC, do so ASAP to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Hockey22 (1 Aug 2016)

Yea, I did apply based on a few buddy's recommendation. I'm at 16 weeks and still on step one. Not really in any rush or anything though, but it'd be nice.


----------



## gryphonv (1 Aug 2016)

Hockey22 said:
			
		

> My questions are kind of complex:
> 1) Due to my medical conditions with mental health, it is hard to do just about anything nowadays, where I am currently posted I have no family at all (my ex left me after my anger problems arose after the concussion). Can I somehow get sent to my hometown where my family is, to make my recovery a bit easier?
> 
> 2) Since my concussion I've had a lot of issues with impulsiveness (not thinking, just doing) that has set me up in a crap snare financially. What is there to help with my debt problems?
> ...



1) As mentioned, there may be options for compassionate postings. This is something to explore with your CoC and your local JPSU/IPSC. There are a lot of factors that go into this. Sometimes it's best to stay in a certain area while going through a medical release. Keeping your current doctor is always best. 

2) Like mentioned by PuckChaser, see SISIP. They may be able to help you, Outside of that, depending on how bad your situation is, there are options like consumer proposal and bankruptcy. Both of those are more drastic and has longer lasting repercussions. You should see SISIP at the very least to get a honest inventory of your debt to income ratio. My only real advice, if you are in so bad you have to declare bankruptcy (which is not so uncommon) you will want to be discharged before you release from the forces. Which will take 21 months. 

3) If there is an IPSC in your home town, this is something your CoC will have to look into, nothing will be able to happen until you are on a PCat, Also they may not want to post you out until your PCat comes back from Ottawa, and that itself can take 8-12 months.

4) If you injured yourself on the job and its documented you will be entitled to benefits with VAC. If you injured yourself outside of work you are still entitled to benefits with SISIP LTD. Some benefits with VAC are still there regardless. This is something you will have to discuss with a Case Manager that is assigned to you while you are being medically released. 

My best advice for you is try to be patient, if you are going down the medical release path. It takes a long time, but let it play out. Employ your CoC and your medical staff. Stay on top of things as much as you can, but don't expect results fast as it is a very slow moving machine. If you are having issues with anger, impulsiveness, etc. Employ the medical system and seek counseling. Employ the services available to you now while you are in the Military. Spend as much time as you can focusing on your recovery as you prepare to leave the forces. You may or may not get some resistance from your CoC, but right now your main responsibility is yourself. Don't pull the plug and leave the forces until you have addressed those issues.


----------



## Hockey22 (1 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I need to get some help that is one thing I do know. 

I never knew what post concussion syndrome was, just thought I was all pooped up with no reason or understanding. 

It's been 1,5 years of this hell, hoping it ends soon and I can move on.


----------

